# my set up



## ppara (Feb 1, 2015)

My much loved krups espresso and frother died. I was bereft in the mornings and planned to replace it. Then I stumbled on this forum. The classic is from the forum and the SJ was 180.00 on gumtree. MBK tamper and mornings back on track!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That was the same combo I had in mind as my first proper espresso making equipment after joining this forum and doing lots and lots of reading.

IKEA cutlery drainer on the sink?


----------



## ppara (Feb 1, 2015)

well spotted! now tell me what lids I am using for my knock-top and camera hood on the jolly!


----------

